# Weight loss help!



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

So as mentioned elsewhere, Doug is a bit of a big boned little man. He is taking phenobarbitol and it has the nasty side effect of causing weight gain. He is muscular and built broad around the chest, but he is carrying too much weight. Not by a ton but I need to head off the problem before he gets any bigger.

His current diet is .45 of a cup of Acana pork formula a day, per the dog food calculator. He eats a teaspoon of wet food at night with his dinner to make his supplements more palatable. He takes his meds in a quarter of a greenie pill pocket (allergy formula), and if he gets a lot of treats I do drop his meals slightly. Regular treats are low cal, they like the sweet potato fry treats and they eat natural dental chews some too. He is frequently found eating raspberries, and if he eats a PB kong he gets less dinner. 

I give regular walks, and he goes to work with me (dog daycare), and plays all day. 


Thoughts?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a dog that is on phenobarbital also. She is a good 1,5-2 pounds over what she should be. Vet said give her 'this' food. Prescription food called 'Metabolic" by Purina. I hate the ingredients, and I decided I would try it for a month and see if she lost. My money is on her not losing weight. She does get an ounce of milk (she loves it) and a few low calorie treats. Vet not impressed by the weight gain. "As long as her epilepsy is controlled, thats what matters." She also has liver problems, although the blood work shows only the alkaline phosphotase to be up. The rest are normal. She is 7 years old, and has been on this medication for 3-4 years.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Shame about the weight going with this med..he has patella luxation and trachea trouble, so any added weight can cause additional problems for him.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Bump!

I have heard to add carrots to fill their belly, is this good?


----------

